# New arrival - MACAP M5D Plus



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Got this yesterday and it seems a good buy, it was used, it doesn't seem to have had much use. It wasn't set up very well when I first tried it, so I stripped it and readjusted and hey presto, it's working well. It's maybe overkill for my aeropress and V60, but as soon as I decide what espresso machine to buy, I'll be making the most of it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done good find, hope you got it at a good price


----------

